# Project Builder cannot find "stringWithCharacters" from NSString



## jarodf (Jun 9, 2003)

I'm using the stringWithCharacters class method in my code (from NSString), and when I compile I get the following error :
warning : cannot find class (factory) method
warning : return type for 'stringWithCharacters::' defaults to id

Any idea about that ? Thanks !


----------



## Darkshadow (Jun 9, 2003)

That's because it's true - there's no *stringWithCharacters* method.  Not exactly - there's a *stringWithCharacters:length:* method.

You're missing the *length* argument.  Add that in, and you'll be able to compile it.


----------

